# Missing rod



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

please keep an eye out for a custom wrapped short spinning rod (5 1/2 ft) speckeled trout graphic by reel seat with a penn gold and black spinner. this is a very important rod of my dads. it is an old rod. 2nd eye from top has different wrap color and has been replaced. has a long-ish butt. short but stiff. like i said PLEASE keep an eye out for it and PM me if you see it. thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Missing Rod*

Just curious. What happened to it? C2


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

we dont know yet but we last used it at ft. pickens


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

someone on forum found a rod last week and posted it on forum to call and describe to claim, i believe he found it at pickens.. looked it up, it was found on base


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

may i ask who it was?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/found-rig-101600/


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

thats not it but thank you for suggesting it!


----------

